
Uber sides with driver who refused to take wheelchair user - empressplay
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/wheelchair-user-slams-uber-after-driver-refused-to-take-her-20170831-gy7tia.html
======
devdevdev83
Uber didn't just have a cancerous head; its entire body is filled with selfish
elitists. Their response and excuses to this are pathetic.

